# Dog Mcdavid needed



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Send me a pm


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

uhoh - whassup? - anybody


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah... Anybody?


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Got a couple feelers out waiting on responses. FB has Fl and Lower Al blood trailing networks


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Headed to pick up auburns lab


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

My dad said next year he's getting a trailing dog, I think they lost one this year


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

Sounds like you have it handled. If not send me a message. I have a friend in McDavid with an excellent beagle


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Not to steal Espo's thunder, but he's looking at a flag if he doesn't post pics pretty soon.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

She found him... Still alive...story later...










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

...


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

NICE! Congrats!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats......


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Congrats...wonder what the heck this story gonna be like, entertaining I'm sure


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Congrats on the FREAK NASTY!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Way to go Espo!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone else having problems viewing the picture? It downloads the top inch and then stops at that. I can't see it.

As for the story. Was it lured in by the smell of Preparation H? If it was, Espo is going to start a new deer attractant company.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Just dont forget dogs like Whataburger to. Good job and good find for the dog.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

In the cooler... Headed to woods to drop off a package... Story after supper... Stay tuned...


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Kilt a deer...
Tell ya bout it later...
Fount im wit a dawg..

Damn, I feel guilty now................

It's all in fun

Definite Touchdown..Need to give yourself one for sure!!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know...y'all forget... 21 years in the Navy.... 


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Good job on hanging in the tough and getting your deer:thumbsup:


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Good job bro!! Funky looking rack too. Looking forward to the story.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

espo16 said:


> Headed to pick up auburns lab
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....



Mason's dog?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yep...I love her... Typing story now....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go man !


----------



## themeathunter1 (Jun 25, 2015)

espo16 said:


> I know...y'all forget... 21 years in the Navy....
> 
> 
> Sent from the tree stand....



Thank you for your service. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ok... spuds are on the stove... First let me say that this shouldn't have even happened like it did... I was stupid... very stupid... Been huntin' over 30 somethin' years and made a dumb mistake... So.... I went to watch the Superbowl over my cousin's house... former NFL guy... hes been buying guns left and right lately... So... he's showing me all the new ones and I start talkin' trash about him buying all these guns and dont use 'em... he always gives them to me to sight em in. Anyway.... First gun he ever bought a couple years ago was one I told him to buy... Browning X-Bolt 270 with a Meopta Meostar R2 3-12x56.... I take him out to Santa Rosa gun range way back then and get it on.... Fast forward.... I say... "Man gimme that damn gun since you don't use it and let me put it to good use..." "You wanna take it?" "Shit yeah! Better than collecting dust over here..." Gives me the gun....:shifty:... So... fast forward... EspoGirl is still trying to connect to my left.... Grouper is further up the pipeline from me... anyway... just before I could see good I saw a deer cross in front of me.... Then shooting light a good'n crosses but I cant get on him... I grunt and bleat at him... he keeps crossing... Soon as I put the calls up This guy steps out.... I knew the deer... I passed on him before... Anyway.... I let it bark.... Thought he bang flopped but he gets up and stumbled into the treeline like he pulled a hamstring.... This was at 6:13....am... So.... I stay up... 8 and some change I get down and go check... Got blood... Start following... Then lose blood... Then pick blood back up... Then... guts.... shit.... Grouper comes over.. we start trailing... little bitty blood.. in the planted pine under growth... then nada... shit.... "Dog McDavid Wanted..." just put the chicken fried deer in the cast iron.... stay tuned...:whistling:


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Hurry up. I gotta go make deer 'sketti.


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

I like the dramatic pause so he can go fry some deer hahahah! Gotta love it.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

Next time can you do this on a weekend? Gus really likes deer.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gimme a few boys....got some bidness to take care of right quick...










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

He needed killing!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Buuuuurrrrp...... So I tell Grouper... Dude... I haven't shot that rifle in two years... He gives me the look... you know... the you're a dumbass look... yep... thats the one... Don't f$&%ng tell me man... I know... I'm an idiot.... so then Auburn PM's me... Tells me he's at work but he's got a lab... worth a shot... We hop in the truck and head to Molino to pick her up... I ask if anyone is home so I don't get shot.... says I'm in the clear... Enroute to get her... I was shitting a brick... beatin' myself up... Ol' Henry the Hemorrhoid starts to flare up... take it like a champ.... get the dog and head back... told EspoGirl to pack up and meet me at my spot... she comes over... I had already had the dog (my new bestest friend Abby) on the lead and took off... with no gun... dumbass move again... so then... I go to edge of woods where he went in and she loses her shit... starts draggin my ass trough the thick shit... the thick shit.... like real thick shit... I thought I was gonna lose her for a minute... I was holding on for dear life...."Lord please help me not to let go of this dog..." Thorns, briars, pines, and more thorns and briars...... she F*&%ed me up purty good.... took me to the last spot we found blood.... then she stops... nose up in the air and took my shoulder out of its socket.... Took a pine to the eyeball.... Jesus... Please help me... She crosses the bottom then takes me in a big circle... shit... she lost him... 15 seconds later... I almost stepped on him... See him sitting upright... nose in the dirt...Breathing... SHIT!!!! Abby sits down... I reach in my waist....no gun... idiot.... Reach in my pocket... no knife.... idiot.... call Grouper... Found him... I'm 5 feet away from him and the cocksucker is still breathing... I'm enroute!!!!! I thought about jumping on his ass... decided not to... marked him on my phone... backed up 20-30 yds... turned around and I hear thrashing.... son of a bitch.... I didnt Tell Grouper cuz i had already made 7,328 dumbass moves already.... he finds me... circle the thicket he was in... took a couple minutes... I thought he took off.... came up on him... dead.... drug him out... kicked myself all the way back to Auburn's place... Why would I take that gun to the woods not knowing if it was on or not...Because I'm an idiot... that's why... Had I taken one of the other bangsticks.... it woulda been a bang flop....nope.. I was excited to have the high dollar in my hand... thats what I get...and I knew better.... Anyway... Auburn17... thank you... thanks a million... Ol' Abby came through for me... she seemed to enjoy the work... sweet as can be when i picked her up but turned into a damn demon hell dragon from Satan's loins once I took her out of the truck... holy shit batman... thanks again.... left you a gift in the cooler at your barn... hell of a nice place you're working on.... gonna be a dandy....Abby get a Touchdown... finna go put some eyedrops in my right eye and take a bath in witch hazel and peroxide... I sting all over..... 11 on the season... still trying to get EspoGirl on one...stay tuned...
Espo out....


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

espo.... that is by far the funniest thing I ever read hunting related.....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

oh yeah.... and I think I have a sprained ankle now....


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

espo16 said:


> oh yeah.... and I think I have a sprained ankle now....


Sweet Jesus stop complaining....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Awesome Espo! I was rolling reading that story about her dragging you through the woods, because I know the feeling. She never takes the easy route for sure. 

I'm glad she found him for you. Holler if you need anything else

Thanks for the comments on our place!


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm grinnin', glad you got him!!!


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

Woohoo!!! Another success story! Great read and congrats on the deer.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You left out the "attack"...wonder if that was the thrashing you heard.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh yeah.... Boss daddy hoss finished him of for me... I know for a fact...










Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

All I can say is awesome story! Lmao


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Glad you found him. So, he got up and fought another buck, then died?

11 deers for the year?? I don't remember that many stories...you sandbagging?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Buck jacked him up while he was down....


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

:shifty:


bcbz71 said:


> Glad you found him. So, he got up and fought another buck, then died?
> 
> 11 deers for the year?? I don't remember that many stories...you sandbagging?


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

I know for a fact....


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Great job and great story. That'll be better in a few years around a fire with some cold beer. Congratulations but that is an ugly deer JK

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Hahahah!! Nice. Way to get it done.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's the monster that drug Espo thru the woods...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

She is a fine lab, and listens extremely well. My 2 old labs went nuts when I got home. Very nice piece of property--y'all did good.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Grouper! It took a while to get her there, she was HYPER the first couple years. I'm glad she listened and did what she was supposed to without me. I was a little nervous about her listening to someone else.

This property and barn have kept me from hunting much this year, ready to get the house done and get settled. We will have to have a shindig when it's all done. Yall are welcome to use the barn/skinning shed if you need to up here


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job, val!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job Val!,
Masons a good guy even though he, his brother and an atmore Chinese restaurant caused me to Crap all over my coveralls before daylight on opening morning several years back.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Great job Val!,
> Masons a good guy even though he, his brother and an atmore Chinese restaurant caused me to Crap all over my coveralls before daylight on opening morning several years back.


 
You couldn't pay me to go back up there and eat again :no:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

auburn17 said:


> You couldn't pay me to go back up there and eat again :no:



Chen's is the bomb.... In more ways than one


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol


Sent from the tree stand....


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

auburn17 said:


> You couldn't pay me to go back up there and eat again :no:


 I think I went there once also......ONCE...:thumbdown:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I woulda been ok if the cook boys had hooked up the water to my camper where I coulda took care of business before hitting the woods lol.


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I woulda been ok if the cook boys had hooked up the water to my camper where I coulda took care of business before hitting the woods lol.


 You're getting as bad as TP, always relying on someone else to take care of "crap" for you. At least we didn't catch your camper on fire, only our own


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey now, how'd I get drug into this???
Proud of the brown dog!! Hope Espo gave her a treat!


----------



## pacsman (Oct 12, 2007)

Loved the story...It gets my vote for Best Deer Adventure of the Year Award!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Way to go Espo,,,,,,


----------

